# Canon Rebel T2i freezes when taking a picture



## michaelj (Feb 12, 2013)

I was taking three photos of a room, and upon taking the third picture, the red light at the bottom right of the camera stayed lit and all other camera functions stopped. The third photo was not written to the card. Turning the camera off and on has no effect on operation or the red light. Only way to reset is to remove and replace the battery. If I do, normal function returns until I try taking another picture; if I leave it alone after pressing the shutter button, the red light will stay on until the battery drains. Before sending it to the shop for repair, I wondered if anyone has any other ideas. Here's what I've tried so far:

Recharging the battery
Using a different lens
Resetting to default
Reformatting the SD card
Shooting without a card in the SD slot
Switching to manual focus

Any other things I should try before sending it in for repair?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 12, 2013)

That sounds to me like a card error (or possibly a problem in how the camera is writing to the card).

Try a new card before sending the camera in.


----------



## TCampbell (Feb 12, 2013)

Mike beat me to it, but my first thought was:  try a different card

Question:  You said you reformatted the card.  When you did this, did you check the "Low Level" check box on the format screen?  Also... did the camera hang while performing the format?


----------



## michaelj (Feb 12, 2013)

I appreciate the replies. I had not checked the low level when reformatting, but now I have, and it did not change the results. I also tried other SD cards, which also did not help. Also, FWIW, if I open to get at the SD card while the red light is on, it beeps. It seems to be stuck in the writing phase. So I'm still at the drawing board.


----------



## KmH (Feb 12, 2013)

Then it's malfunctioning. Send it in for repair.


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 15, 2013)

Call Canon and send it back.


----------



## raaskohx10 (Feb 15, 2013)

Two things might be worth trying before sending the camera to repair shop:
1. Use a class 10 SD card.
2. Instal magic lantern software (from here.)


----------



## Justman1020 (Feb 15, 2013)

Once again I am astounded by raaskoh's amazing responses. 

I would try maybe calling canon and seeing if they can walk you through reformatting the camera itself (fresh software install) see if that will work. 

Other then that ^ that was a horrible response.


----------



## michaelj (Feb 26, 2013)

It's definitely not the SD card. I don't understand the software solution. I think I'll send it in for repair at this point.


----------



## 6kimages (Jun 23, 2013)

Justman1020 said:


> Once again I am astounded by raaskoh's amazing responses.
> 
> I would try maybe calling canon and seeing if they can walk you through reformatting the camera itself (fresh software install) see if that will work.
> 
> Other then that ^ that was a horrible response.


why are you astounded?


----------



## 6kimages (Jun 23, 2013)

what was your end result ?I have the identical problem


----------



## kathyt (Jun 23, 2013)

michaelj said:


> I appreciate the replies. I had not checked the low level when reformatting, but now I have, and it did not change the results. I also tried other SD cards, which also did not help. Also, FWIW, if I open to get at the SD card while the red light is on, it beeps. It seems to be stuck in the writing phase. So I'm still at the drawing board.


Have you done a firmware update yet? Are you on the latest firmware for your model of camera?


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 23, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> michaelj said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the replies. I had not checked the low level when reformatting, but now I have, and it did not change the results. I also tried other SD cards, which also did not help. Also, FWIW, if I open to get at the SD card while the red light is on, it beeps. It seems to be stuck in the writing phase. So I'm still at the drawing board.
> ...



^^^this.
not sure if it is the cause of your particular issue or not, but it would probably be the best place to start.


----------



## 6kimages (Jun 23, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> michaelj said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the replies. I had not checked the low level when reformatting, but now I have, and it did not change the results. I also tried other SD cards, which also did not help. Also, FWIW, if I open to get at the SD card while the red light is on, it beeps. It seems to be stuck in the writing phase. So I'm still at the drawing board.
> ...



In my case everything is up to date


----------



## 6kimages (Jul 12, 2013)

o google search on my t2i issue symtoms brought me here to this actual thread .I liked the forum so I stayed  . Anyway in case it brings someone else here ,I sent my camera to Canon .They replaced the PCB assy, Main  . PCB assy,box w/LI Batt,dc. in case that means anything to anyone .


----------

